# Keybord in AZERTY?



## cebra (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I'm French and I wanted a AZERTY keybord and not QWERTY, I explain me..I'm a student and my tests are made on VirtualBox, so I installed a first time FreeBSD 9 released and I succeed without problem to install FreeBSD in AZERTY keybord but I try again to install FreeBSD because my first machine had some problems but once installation finished my keyboard is in QWERTY.

I don't understand because I put "France - ISO 87514524" 

Do you have an idea, where is problem from

Thanks for reading..


----------



## luckylinux (Dec 2, 2012)

It's not really clear how you set the AZERTY keyboard.
I can suggest you to read the following document: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/using-localization.html

For on-demand keymap changes you can use the practical [CMD=""]kbdmap[/CMD] command to select your keyboard after each reboot.
I use swiss french keyboard and after running kbdmap and selecting "Swiss French" it tells me that this corresponds to

```
keymap="swissfrench.iso.kbd"
```

You can get your code selecting the France keyboard layout you prefer by using kbdmap the same way I did.
Copy that string to /etc/rc.conf as explained in the link I posted above.

Alternatively search in these forums. I'm sure many users already asked this question.
Hope it helps


----------



## walko (Dec 3, 2012)

I use this for my french keyboard : 

/etc/rc.conf :

```
keymap="fr.iso.acc"
```

Cheers


----------



## cebra (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello,

First, thank you for your answers..Actually, it works, it was just my VirtualBox machine which wasn't well done and it put again the defautlt configuration for each boot that is to say, the keybord QWERTY


Thanky you


----------

